# Does anyone know some good pH meter connecting to PC?



## Marcel G (19 Mar 2013)

I'm looking for some good (cheap) pH meter which could be connected to PC, or which can save its measurements to memory in set intervals. Please, do you have some tips? I want to measure (log) pH in my aquarium each hour for 1 or 2 days ... to see how the pH changes during the day and night.

So far I have found "Hanna pH Turtle" (HI-9815) for about ₤70 ($100), but it seems that this product ended/finished.

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## MrJames (19 Mar 2013)

Have you taken a look at seneye? Monitors more than just PH too.


----------



## Marcel G (19 Mar 2013)

Yes, I know about "Seneye Home" or "Seneye Reef", but beside the acquisition price (₤85) you need to suply some "slides" => 1 slide per 1 month operation (6 months = another ₤40 !!!). That seems to me disadvantageous.


----------



## mafoo (22 Mar 2013)

How good at programming are you?

It's fairly easy to do it with something like a raspberry pi in the middle and something like this: Building the Simplest Possible pH Meter • 66pacific.com

Otherwise expect to pay about £140 for a usb pH sensor.


----------

